# Lifestyles & Discussion > Peace Through Religion >  Preacher Signs 6-Year, $110 Million Contract With Lakewood Church

## Origanalist

Steven Furtick Signs 6-Year, $110 Million Contract With Lakewood Church
July 28, 2017



CHARLOTTE, NCIn a stunning move that is making waves throughout evangelicalism, Pastor Steven Furtick has announced he has come to an agreement with Lakewood Church to preach alongside Joel Osteen, forming the core of a superstar preaching team.

The contract is worth $110 million over the next six years, Lakewood confirmed, making it the largest the preaching world has ever seen.

Donning a Lakewood Church hat and suit, an emotional Furtick broke the news in a two-hour televised special on TBN Thursday night, dubbed The Decision.

Im going to take my talents to Houston and join Joels legendary squad, Furtick said as hundreds of cameras flashed around Elevation Churchs press conference room. I wish Elevation the best of luck in the seasons to come, and hope they can find someone as ripped and godly as me.

http://babylonbee.com/news/steven-fu...kewood-church/

----------


## tod evans

Churchin' is big business....

----------


## Origanalist

...

----------


## euphemia

The Babylon Bee = The Onion for church.

----------


## jkr

Holy $hit?

Something something easier for a camel to get through the eye of a needle than a... never mind

----------


## euphemia

People, it's a spoof.

----------


## oyarde

> People, it's a spoof.


Of course . I would have done it for 18 million.

----------


## Origanalist

> People, it's a spoof.


Yer no fun....

----------


## Anti Federalist

Goddamn fake news...

----------


## phill4paul

> Goddamn fake news...


   If you are doing satire, then own it, don't pretend to be something trustworthy. . You and I would not make a dollar off it doing that. It's a different world friend
.

----------


## euphemia

Just like you know the Onion is satire, people in Christian circles know the Babylon Bee is satire.  All you have to do is check the source.

----------


## pcosmar

> People in Christian circles know the Babylon Bee is satire.  Just like you know the Onion is satire.


How do they feel about Prophets for Profit?

----------


## euphemia

Not sure I take your point.  Most don't take a vow of poverty, and considering I went to school with a lot of people now in the ministry, most ministers do not make a lot of money.  Many have to take second jobs to pay bills.  Most work in obscurity doing good where they can.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> If you are doing satire, then own it, don't pretend to be something trustworthy. . You and I would not make a dollar off it doing that. It's a different world friend
> .


You ain't kidding brother, I never was a big "participant" anyways, but more and more I find I want no part of this world or the world that we're rapidly building.

----------


## phill4paul

> Not sure I take your point.  Most don't take a vow of poverty, and considering I went to school with a lot of people now in the ministry, most ministers do not make a lot of money.  Many have to take second jobs to pay bills.  Most work in obscurity doing good where they can.


  Thank God.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Fake thread stats?

3106 views?

----------


## euphemia

It's not fake in the way CNN does fake.  They are in a sty all their own.  It's satire with a very sharp point.

----------


## phill4paul

> How do they feel about Prophets for Profit?


  I'd just as soon break their legs and have them cobble up in a desert and ask to be healed. If ya can't do that AND give back $100's of millions and live frugally....you are exactly what Americunts want.

----------


## pcosmar

> Not sure I take your point.  .


Televangelism,, and super churches are big business.

The Prosperity gospel is hugely successful.

it is what it is.

----------


## Origanalist

> Fake thread stats?
> 
> 3106 views?


3800 views.

----------


## PursuePeace

> People, it's a spoof.


It didn't seem very spoofy.
I just figured it was real when I first read it.
Oh gee. Another preacher man bilking millions from his followers. This is news?
"...somewhere there's the little lady with her little grocery money she's been putting away...God says give it to the lord. and you will be surely blessed!"

----------


## Origanalist

> 3800 views.


4000 +

It will be up with the video thread in no time.

----------


## euphemia

> I'd just as soon break their legs and have them cobble up in a desert and ask to be healed. If ya can't do that AND give back $100's of millions and live frugally....you are exactly what Americunts want.


Why do libertarians have such a thing about people who make a lot of money?  I'm not opining on preachers, just noting the envy that seems to overtake libertarians who believe in total liberty.  The Bible says that a person who devotes his life to teaching the word is worthy of double honor, or being paid well for doing so.

----------


## William Tell

> Why do libertarians have such a thing about people who make a lot of money?  I'm not opining on preachers, just noting the envy that seems to overtake libertarians who believe in total liberty.  The Bible says that a person who devotes his life to teaching the word is worthy of double honor, or being paid well for doing so.


Meh. Paul made tents. You'd think he could have made a living off mooching off the dole but it appears he didn't. Real missionaries and ministers who actually help people I don't have a problem with. But paying some fat lard 60K per year to misinterpret the bible one per week in a $1,000,000 building seems like a waste of believers money to me. Help the poor, help widows, and actually leading people to Christ is the work of the body of Christ. Sadly almost all institutional churches just seem to be a waste of money and a scam considering what comes out of them.

----------


## euphemia

> If you are doing satire, then own it, don't pretend to be something trustworthy. . You and I would not make a dollar off it doing that. It's a different world friend.


Look at the sources.  The Google search title says "The Babylon Bee | Your Trusted Source For Christian News Satire."  That same statement is also at the bottom of every page of the Babylon Bee, including the page the article is on.

----------


## Ender

It's satire- some of the other stuff is hilarious.

http://babylonbee.com/news/phil-visc...e-sense-guilt/

As a minister under a POV, I find this silly stuff refreshing.

----------


## euphemia

Oh, I do, too.  I went to a fundie school and we live in the buckle of the Bible Belt.  Hilarious.

----------


## euphemia

> Meh. Paul made tents. You'd think he could have made a living off mooching off the dole but it appears he didn't. Real missionaries and ministers who actually help people I don't have a problem with. But paying some fat lard 60K per year to misinterpret the bible one per week in a $1,000,000 building seems like a waste of believers money to me. Help the poor, help widows, and actually leading people to Christ is the work of the body of Christ. Sadly almost all institutional churches just seem to be a waste of money and a scam considering what comes out of them.


Perhaps it isn't clear what actually happens in a church.  It is far more than preaching once a week.  Visiting the sick, handling administrative responsibilities and a staff, weddings, funerals, counseling, teaching.  More than a 40 hour a week job.  

In addition, the tax situation becomes very complex.  Because the government does not recognize God as an employer, a minister is considered an independent contractor, and is taxed at a higher rate than people who work regular jobs.  Many churches cannot pay for insurance or a retirement plan, so a minister has to do that on his tiny little salary.

It's not an easy life for most.

----------


## PursuePeace

> Why do libertarians have such a thing about people who make a lot of money?  I'm not opining on preachers, just noting the envy that seems to overtake libertarians who believe in total liberty.


??
Liberals, maybe. But usually not libertarians.






> The Bible says that a person who devotes his life to teaching the word is worthy of double honor, or being paid well for doing so.



The bible also says things about swindling, deceiving, and taking advantage of people.
There are some preachers who are truly caring people who only care about telling people of the love of God and helping others.
Then there are those who fleece their flock, instead of feeding them.
It's really not that hard to tell the difference.

----------


## euphemia

> The bible also says things about swindling, deceiving, and taking advantage of people.
> There are some preachers who are truly caring people who only care about telling people of the love of God and helping others.
> Then there are those who fleece their flock, instead of feeding them.
> It's really not that hard to tell the difference.


I would say that the majority are in the ministry because they feel called to it and they really want to serve God and their people.  Those are not generally the ones you hear about.   You just see the fruit.

----------


## Zippyjuan

So who HAS been making lots of money in Jesus's name?  

http://www.beliefnet.com/faiths/chri...erica.aspx?p=2




> *8 Richest Pastors in America*
> 
> Kenneth Copeland: Net Worth $760 Million
> 
> Pat Robertson: Net Worth $100 Million
> 
> Benny Hinn: Net Worth $42 Million
> 
> Joel Osteen: Net Worth $40 Million
> ...


I have also seen Osteen listed as worth $56 million.  His home alone is worth over $10 million.  His father was a preacher but Osteen didn't do any until after his father died.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> So who HAS been making lots of money in Jesus's name?


Exceptions to the rule.  Average clergy wage is 49k per year.  About 24 bucks per hour.

https://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes212011.htm

----------


## euphemia

That is nine people.  I live in a town where you can't swing a dead rat without hitting a church.  There are a couple of churches that have memberships over 1000 people, but they don't get rich off pastoring.  We have never gone to a church where the pastors have make a lot of money.  There might be a parsonage included in a salary package, but the salaries are very low.  Part of my degree is in Christian education, and  I'm telling you, the nine people on that list are nowhere close to the norm.  A few of them don't even have actual churches.  

And to comment on the $24 an hour, that would be based on a 40-hour week.  I don't know of a pastor who works that little.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Exceptions to the rule.  Average clergy wage is 49k per year.  About 24 bucks per hour.
> 
> https://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes212011.htm


Yup. All the clergy at my parish have day jobs. One deacon is an Uber driver.

----------


## Suzanimal

> So who HAS been making lots of money in Jesus's name?  
> 
> http://www.beliefnet.com/faiths/chri...erica.aspx?p=2
> 
> 
> 
> I have also seen Osteen listed as worth $56 million.  His home alone is worth over $10 million.  His father was a preacher but Osteen didn't do any until after his father died.


Creflo Dollar is out of Georgia. I've wondered what kind of person would send money to a preacher with a name like Creflo Dollar. I think that's his real name, btw.

I don't know who he was quoting but my dad used to say. "Jesus needs money but make the check out to me." when he'd see the tv preachers.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Creflo Dollar is out of Georgia. I've wondered what kind of person would send money to a preacher with a name like Creflo Dollar. I think that's his real name, btw.
> 
> I don't know who he was quoting but my dad used to say. "Jesus needs money but make the check out to me." when he'd see the tv preachers.


Rolling Stones- Faraway Eyes lyrics: 




> I was driving home early Sunday morning through Bakersfield 
> Listening to gospel music on the colored radio station 
> And the preacher said, you know you always have the Lord by your side 
> And I was so pleased to be informed of this that I ran 
> Twenty red lights in his honor 
> Thank you Jesus, thank you Lord





> Well the preacher kept right on saying that all I had to do was send 
> Ten dollars to the church of the Sacred Bleeding Heart Of Jesus 
> Located somewhere in Los Angeles, California 
> And next week they'd say my prayer on the radio 
> And all my dreams would come true 
> So I did, the next week, I got a prayer with a girl 
> Well, you know what kind of eyes she got, well I'll tell ya

----------


## Origanalist

9,041 views. Told you it would catch up to the video thread in no time...

----------


## Origanalist

> Yup. All the clergy at my parish have day jobs. One deacon is an Uber driver.


Must be fake news, all preachers are shysters who con money out of gullible people.

----------


## euphemia

The original post was a spoof.  You can check it out.  It says so at the bottom of the page at the link.  Satire.  

On the other hand, every walk of life has people who make money in good ways and bad ways.

----------


## Origanalist

> The original post was a spoof.  You can check it out.  It says so at the bottom of the page at the link.  Satire.  
> 
> On the other hand, every walk of life has people who make money in good ways and bad ways.


I think they have some pretty funny stuff. I follow them on tweeter and look in occasionally. It's pretty funny watching the reaction to the thread too...

----------


## Origanalist

1,396 views to go.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I think they have some pretty funny stuff. I follow them on tweeter and look in occasionally. It's pretty funny watching the reaction to the thread too...


iknorite?

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

At least church membership is voluntary.  Not like the goonerment...

----------


## Origanalist

Passed the video thread easily...

----------


## shakey1



----------


## lilymc

> I would say that the majority are in the ministry because they feel called to it and they really want to serve God and their people.  Those are not generally the ones you hear about.   You just see the fruit.


Exactly. I was involved with missions for years and I know lots of genuine, hard-working devoted people who left behind everything to serve God on the mission field.  There are tons of people like that, you just never hear about them. Unfortunately, the world always hears about the televangelists and the other frauds.

----------


## William Tell

> 1,396 views to go.


Most impressive. No wonder fake news is all the rage it's so popular.

----------


## Danke

He should keep this type of garbage on his own gay website.  The annoying slut may get a giggle out of it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Rolling Stones- Faraway Eyes lyrics:


Wow, forgot all about that great song, haven't heard it in 30 years.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Why do libertarians have such a thing about people who make a lot of money?


I have a problem with people who make a lot of money, and then, because of guilt, or lust for power, lobby government to make it more difficult and punitive for me to make a lot of money, or even to just live my life in peace and freedom.

----------


## euphemia

I don't think ministers do that.

----------

